# Such a thing as too much Celeste?



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

We all know what the favorite color is in this forum...CELESTE!

But is there such a thing as _too_ much Celeste on bike?


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

I'd have to draw the line when someone has not only the all-celeste frame, but throws in matching bar tape, saddle, bottle cages, cable housing and tires, and then scrounges up a jersey, helmet, shoes and gloves to top it all off. Celeste is best when set off by some other hue, like yellow or a cobalt blue.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Is there such a thing as too much sunshine? - TF


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Example*

Too much on this pupster? I think a so.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

penniless pedals said:


> Too much on this pupster?


Absolutely not! I don't particularly like the tape all the way to the stem, but that's not a fault of the color. Does/did Brooks make a Celeste saddle? - TF


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

*I say yes*

I think the best thing about the celeste green is that it's classic. That's why I plan to limit the green to the frame (with chrome fork, seatstays and chainstays) and possibly the bar tape. It just looks more old-school that way to me, which is why I bought it.


----------



## DLine (Aug 20, 2004)

penniless pedals said:


> Too much on this pupster? I think a so.


That is a beautiful Fixie - what frame and year?


----------



## gutpile (Feb 26, 2005)

*Not Enough Celeste -*



meat tooth paste said:


> We all know what the favorite color is in this forum...CELESTE!
> 
> But is there such a thing as _too_ much Celeste on bike?


but luvin her anyway. my new florida ride. (whoops - trying to figure out this here attaching photo business)


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

meat tooth paste said:


> We all know what the favorite color is in this forum...CELESTE!
> 
> But is there such a thing as _too_ much Celeste on bike?


The only reason I bought this bike to convert to fixed gear was the color of the frame/fork/saddle/cables/bar tape. otherwise I would have chosen something different.
I am on the lookout for a celeste under-the-seat bag. Anything else celeste? I could do tires, but that would about double the budget of this thing!

On some other bike I see how maximum celeste might not be maximum aesthetics, but this is a little project..










edit: I do not own any celeste clothing! I think that looks a bit lame/roadie.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Well, you're certainly thorough....


----------



## Bloatedpig (Apr 10, 2004)

*Bianchi XL EV2*



meat tooth paste said:


> We all know what the favorite color is in this forum...CELESTE!
> 
> But is there such a thing as _too_ much Celeste on bike?


I love Bianchi's,and celeste is my color of choice, but I think that too much is NOT a good thing. You have to off-set Celeste with some other shades for it to really look good.

My 2002 XL EV2 with a some-what obscure Olympic paint scheme...............(that "loose" cable running along side the rear brake cable is for my rear wheel computer for trainer use).


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

*Sweet!*



Bloatedpig said:


> I love Bianchi's,and celeste is my color of choice, but I think that too much is NOT a good thing. You have to off-set Celeste with some other shades for it to really look good.
> 
> My 2002 XL EV2 with a some-what obscure Olympic paint scheme...............(that "loose" cable running along side the rear brake cable is for my rear wheel computer for trainer use).


Is that the mini-metal flake celeste on your frame?


----------



## Bloatedpig (Apr 10, 2004)

Thommy said:


> Is that the mini-metal flake celeste on your frame?


Hello,

Not sure what "mini-metal flake" is...never heard that exact name. It is a "pearlescent" finish. What ever it is it has been very, very durable. No cracking, and is very chip resistant in the 3-years iv'e owned it. The finish looks virtually like new.

Best regards


----------



## XC Roadee (Apr 1, 2005)

*no celeste here*

here's proof that Bianchis can still be pretty even without celeste










I know she's only a 105 but we love her anyway


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Too much...nope, don't think so.*

View attachment 177816


Rehabbing my wife's 88 Brava.
The bike has a black frame, so unless I re-paint, "too much" Celeste shouldn't be a problem.

New celeste tape and Rubino II celeste tires (!) - looks great!
Next - bottle cages, bottles and seat bag!

My wife refuses to let me buy her a Celeste helmet and jersey.
At least one of us is still sane!


----------



## Big Red Bianchi (Sep 11, 2009)

My Bianchi is red, but if I was going to go Celeste, I would go ALL the way. Every item I could find in Celeste.

FORZA BIANCHI!


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Big Red Bianchi said:


> My Bianchi is red...
> 
> FORZA BIANCHI!


Sorry, that's not a Bianchi, not a real one


----------



## rothenfield (Jul 13, 2009)

It's interesting how color matters. I wasn't a fan of the celeste as a color until I bought a TSX frame, built it up the best I could, and rode it. It turned my world around. On what it meant to ride a quality steel bike. And, to what the color celeste represents.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Anybody got a lead on Celeste LOOK Keo pedals?
Need to finish off the wife's Brava before she stops me!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm having a full carbon Bianchi built at my local Bianchi dealer 
- they are going to try to hook me up with those Celeste Look Keo pedals.

I've asked them to give her (my bike) Celeste bar-tape and a Celeste saddle. 
Will probably also add two Celeste carbon water-bottle holders as well as those pedals.
May add Celeste cable-insulation as well.

Still shouldn't be "Too much Celeste" as the frame is clear-coated Carbon.


----------

